# Oil analysis Liqui Moly Synthoil Premium 5w40



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*very nice*

it's not my car and it's not me driving, it's not my climate or drive cycles. used oil analysis are user spacific. you may have a great product, but uoa's are always somebody elses.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is another oil analysis for the same oil but in a 2009 2.5l 5cylinder...i have had nothing but good experiences with this oil


nickbeezy said:


> I have been using liqui moly 5w-40 in my 2009 2.5l for the past 30k miles and i think its the best oil.
> recently i have discovered their MoS2 anti friction additive and put that in my last oil change. the car runs very smoothly and should last a long time with its strong wear protection. also the car consistently achieves good MPG.
> 
> 
> this is an oil analysis from a friend u/n thygreyt in his 2009 2.5l using the same oil and molybdenum (MoS2) additive in his recent oil change. the report speaks for itself.





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hello!*

Thanks for posting this oil analysis - this speaks for itself - and which is more, the folks from Blackstone call it like it is...
Could we ask you to please email us your report posted here?
[email protected]

Also - whenever you need, please use this http://http://www.liqui-moly.us/liquimoly/web.nsf/id/pa_usa_oil_guide.html
Thanks!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Wrong URL Syntax!*

Use instead the RIGHT URL for our oil guide:

http://www.liqui-moly.us/liquimoly/web.nsf/id/pa_usa_oil_guide.html

Thanks, and send us any replies you have and questions, and shout outs!

Ludwig.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*ok*

has anyone ever posted a bad uoa for any product? can't remember one. let me know


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen a few on Bob The Oil Guy. Most for severe duty diesels...a few for the direct injection 2.0 VW turbo.

I understand your insight here, however, I wonder if under certain conditions, long interval changes for example, a UOA might highlight the best time to change an oil for a given oil type, venue and engine. I performed only one for a specific oil for my wife's Passat 2.0 a while back and was happy. I stuck with that oil and oil change interval based upon the UOA. I suppose I could have experimented and stretched the oil change interval to a point when the oil no longer provides the proper protection. Not sure I would have gone that far in any event.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*uoa's*

railroads, tugboats, over the road truckers, heavy equipment, etc all use uoa's to good advantage. railroads often use there oil longer mileagewise(hour) than we even keep a car. every piece of equipment has different operating conditions and requirements. i don't see much advantage to uoa's in passenger cars with regular service. as you said you change your wife's oil @ 3000 miles. should not be much going on. nobody ever mentions the "unless you drive under the following conditions" part of the recommended oil change either. a little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

it does...and 3,000 miles doesn't really give a good oil a chance to fail...in truth, the oil and filter are changed every 3,000 miles and the oil every 1,500. My wife's driving venue is horrible.

I will try liqui-moly in any event


----------



## EIPtuningR32 (May 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i tried liqui-moly once and i started getting metal shavings on my drain plug. (I think it is from the timing chain/guides). Anyway, i am sure its great oil. the car had little vibrations, but i will never use it again because the circumstances scared me out of using this oil again. 

I am running Liqui-Molly in my transaxle though. shifts smooth and never had a problem.


----------

